#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  LED de LAN ligado mas não reconhece rede

## gramosiri

*Estou com uma NanoStation loco M5 com este problema, o led da lan acende mas não da rede, mesmo assim, coloco a faixa de ip no computador e não consigo ter acesso. Ja resetei e mesmo assim nada. Segue imagens.*





*Não é a placa de rede do computador pois, quando conecto no roteador da conexão de rede.
Pesquisei pela internet e vi que pode ser um componente da placa, mas os erros que vi o pessoal relatando, a lan não acendia ou ficava piscando. Obrigado.*

----------


## brunocemeru

Tenta trocar a fonte e cabos.
Mas tudo indica que seja o equipamento com problema na LAN .Infelizmente isso é comum nos Nanos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sofri as pacas com bullet2, nanostation, air grid e quando resetava ái sim que a coisa desandava. E pois passou a nem aceitar mais o reset, o PC não reconhecia( privilegiado/estático). Mandei consertar o que aparentava estar em melhores condições, estragou mas não resolveu.
Resolvi ligar em minha régua POE com 24 volts, beleza funfou e faz uns 3 anos que uso, coloquei a fonte dele e necas mesmo fornecendo 24 volts.

----------


## dalexandre

Tenta fazer um resete e trocar o cabo ou fonte poe

----------


## FABIO09

> *Estou com uma NanoStation loco M5 com este problema, o led da lan acende mas não da rede, mesmo assim, coloco a faixa de ip no computador e não consigo ter acesso. Ja resetei e mesmo assim nada. Segue imagens.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Não é a placa de rede do computador pois, quando conecto no roteador da conexão de rede.
> Pesquisei pela internet e vi que pode ser um componente da placa, mas os erros que vi o pessoal relatando, a lan não acendia ou ficava piscando. Obrigado.*


Infelizmente o ci lan do teu radio se foi....só substituindo!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Tive o mesmo problema, só que no caso é para usar como AP em 5 HHz, tenho um roteador ligado em outra LAN mas 2.4 para dispositivos que não possuem 5 GHz; tenho um Bullet 2 em casa.
1- WL como AP
2- Internet em bridge
3- No firmiware lá na primeira aba do símbolo Ubiquiti desativa Airmax
4- Todas as conexões de internet são controlados pelo roteador, switch gerenciável etc.
Hum ano funcionando sem problema, nem pense em usar fontes com menos de 18 volts e 1 ampère.

----------

